# Fridge problems



## bigskybob (Mar 30, 2010)

Have a Dometic fridge in a 2000 Terry but doesn't like to light. Can turn it on inside but the delay between propane supply and spark seems to be a touch to long and by the time it trys to ignite the propane blows it self out because of the "mini exposion" Just like when lighting a propane torch with the gas turned to high. Also likes to go out easily at times. Can take a lighter and it will light just fine. Could my regulator be going bad or any other suggestions.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

is the pezio ignighter too far from the gas? can it be moved close and does it help? my first thoughts, may not help much though.


----------



## bigskybob (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont think that is it because the first time the igniter clicks the gas has built up, poof and its out. I will certainly try it though and see what happens.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i can't spell for nuthin, meant "ignitor". guess you figured that out and what i meant.:comfort_:


----------



## bigskybob (Mar 30, 2010)

lol makes two of us 3 posts and 3 different spellings, law of averages says one of us will eventually get it right.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe the ignitor is toast, did you try replacing it?


----------

